# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  H λύση μου για PLEXIGLAS. (+ Backlight).

## Stergios_[.gr]

Πρίν μερικούς μήνες θέλησα να φτιάξω μια κονσόλα για τον εξομοιωτή πτήσεών μου, η οποία θα είχε όλα τα κουμπιά που θα χρησιμοποιώ, όμορφα και νοικοκυρεμένα. 

Για διεπαφή με το PC χρησιμοποίησα ένα usb-microcontroller (BUO836) για έλεγχο των 8 αναλογικών αξόνων και των 36 ψηφιακών πλήκτρων. 

Την κονσόλα την σχεδίασα στο πρόγραμμα που είχα τότε το PC, το Adobe Illustrator (αργότερα και στο Autocad) και έστησα την κονσόλα σε 3Δ για να δώ τι κουτί μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω.

Ψάχνοντας αρκετά τα έτοιμα κουτιά κονσόλας, απογοητεύτηκα αφού οι κεκλιμένες κονσόλες που βρήκα, κόστιζαν περίπου 100€ με επιπλέον όλα τα έξοδα κοπής / τρυπών για τα κουμπιά. Για να γίνει όπως το ήθελα και με τον δικό μου σχεδιάσμό, έψαξα στο google και βρήκα laser στην Αθήνα. Πήγα αγόρασα ρετάλι Plexiglas και βινύλιο από το κέντρο και πήγα να μου τα κόψουν με το laser. To αποτέλεσμα:

    

Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες εδώ: 

http://miskatonic-tech.blogspot.com/...onsole_11.html

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/a...albumview=grid
Για την πρόσοψη, χρησιμοποίησα γαλακτερό (λευκό ημιδιαφανές) plexy, το οποίο κάλυψα με μαύρο αυτοκόλλητο βινυλίου (όπως τα διαφημιστικά που χρησιμοποιούνται στις βιτρίνες). Το σάντουιτς αυτοκόλλητου/πλέξι κόπηκε και χαράχτηκε, με αποτέλεσμα να μπορώ να τοποθετήσω backlight στην κονσόλα. 

Για να μπορέσω να κάνω τυχόν διορθώσεις/επεκτάσεις στην κονσόλα, χρησιμοποίησα κυρίως σιδερωγωνίες για την σύνδεση των κομματιών του κουτιού. Όπου χρειάστηκε, χρησιμοποίησα επίσης χλωροφόρμιο το οποίο κολλάει εκπληκτικά, επιτρέπει δε και την διόρθωση λαθών/χαραγματιών, αφού επαναπλάθει το πλέξι. Και η LOGO το κολλάει, αλλά αφήνει λευκό κάψιμο κοντά στο σημείο της κόλλας.

Το κόστος της κοπής και της χάραξης ήταν 50€ για περίπου 2 ώρες δουλειάς (φοιτητικές τιμές :Biggrin: )! Τα υλικά του plexiglass (το οποίο ήταν 5mm χοντρό) κόστισαν περίπου 22€.

Η κοπή έγινε στην Lasermark.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5SojX0qGLk&feature=related"]YouTube - www.lasermark.gr , info@lasermark.gr, +30 210 8160 700[/ame]

Άλλες δημοσιεύσεις:

Miskatonic Institute of TechnologyUBI.FORUM (IL2 community)Video in Youtube of console:  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOVbocQsNEY"]Analog Mixture Control @ Youtube[/ame]

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Backlight από 120 LED αυτοκινήτου, με 12V:

----------


## drPanos

ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!!!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :Ψώνιο:

----------


## dbsjro

To copyright δικο σου ειναι η απο το DIY που δινεις?
ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ δουλεια πολυ ωραιο.
Ποσο σου στοιχησε συνολο?
Α!ειναι δυσκολη η ολη υλοποιηση?


 :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

:Lol:  Το Copyright εκκρεμεί  :Lol: , μάλλον για COPYLEFT θα πάει!

 Εγώ το σχεδίασα, από το "μηδέν", για να ταιριάξει στο γραφείο μου και στα χέρια μου. Όποιος το θέλει, με ρωτάει να τον καθοδηγήσω!

Η όλη υλοποίηση κόστισε περίπου 220€ επειδή ήμουν παντελώς πρωτάρης και μάθαινα, ξόδεψα πολλά σε λάθος ποτενσιόμετρα (66€!!!!!) και διακόπτες (αντί κουμπιών)..Επίσης πήρα χονδρικής, για να έχω και ανταλλακτικά (20 κόκκινα buttons, ενώ χρησιμοποίησα 12..) ΣΤΗΝ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΗ θα κοστίσει 100-120€ σε όποιον το ξαναπροσπαθήσει, αρκεί να χρησιμοποιήσει ΕΒΑΥ!!!!!!

ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται καμία γνώση που να μην αποκτιέται εντός 1 ημέρας, είναι 100 ΝΟΟΒ-proof!!

----------


## dbsjro

Δεν το θελω για  παιχνιδια αλλα γινεται να το κανω και να δινω εντολες σε ενα αλλο συστημα (π.χ. ενα robot-ακι η κανενα αυτοκινητακι?)

Δν εχω σκεφτει κατι αλλα μου αρεσε και ψηνομαι ΤΡΕΛΑΑΑΑ!!!!

----------


## lordi

Να σε ρωτήσω! Με τι αρχείο το έκοψες το plexy???

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Το αρχείο το πήγα στην Lasermark σε μορφή .AI, το οποίο είναι το στάνταρ του Adobe Illustrator. Η καλύτερη λύση είναι να το σχεδιάσεις σε Autocad (*.dxf) ή Correl Draw, οπότε θα γλυτώσεις χρόνο από οποιαδήποτε μετατροπή.

Για την διευκόλυνση όλων:

  οι *οπές* σχεδιασμένες με περίγραμμα *κόκκινο*, με την πιό λεπτή γραμμή και εσωτερικό *διαφανές*.οι *χαράξεις* σχεδιασμένες με *πράσινο*Τα υπόλοιπα με μαύρο.
Τα όσα λέω είναι βέβαια βασισμένα στην προσωπική μου εμπειρία, καλύτερα να πάρετε τηλέφωνο στην Lasermark, ήταν εξυπηρετικότατοι κ ευγενικότατοι μαζί μου.

----------


## jim.ni

δεν έχω λόγια

----------


## gsmaster

Τέλειο το αποτέλεσμα!!! 
Εναλλακτικά αν δεν έχεις πολλές τρύπες μπορείς να βγάλεις το μαύρο αυτοκόλλητο σε μαγαζί που κάνει αυτοκόλλητα και επιγραφές και να κάνεις τις τρύπες μόνος σου.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Πήγα και σε μαγαζί με εκτυπώσεις, αλλά με χάλασε το όλο κλίμα, και το ότι μου ζητήσανε 20€ για να μου τυπώσουν το βινύλιο. Μόνο για εκτύπωση γραμμάτων πάνω στο μαύρο βινύλιο, και όλο το τρύπημα κόψιμο, μόνος μου... Και αποφάσισα laser...

----------


## sv9cvk

> Πήγα και σε μαγαζί με εκτυπώσεις, αλλά με χάλασε το όλο κλίμα, και το ότι μου ζητήσανε 20€ για να μου τυπώσουν το βινύλιο. Μόνο για εκτύπωση γραμμάτων πάνω στο μαύρο βινύλιο, και όλο το τρύπημα κόψιμο, μόνος μου... Και αποφάσισα laser...



Μπορεις να πας και σε μαγαζι που φτιαχνει ταμπελες εκει ισως ειναι πιο φτηνα .
Μπραβο πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα !!!! :Thumbup: 
Μια ερωτηση μονο!!
Χλωροφορμιο που βρηκες???(Θελω και εγω να φτιαξω κατι με plexiglass και κολαω εκει!!!!!) :Rolleyes: 
Γεια Χρηστος

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Χλωροφορμιο που βρηκες?



Για την κόλληση του Plexiglass υπάρχει:

 κόλλα για Plexiglas (διχλωρομεθανίου, πωλείται στα καταστήματα που έχουν plexi ~5€/200ml)χλωροφόρμιο (τριχλωρομεθάνιο, που βρίσκεται σε φαρμακείο, αλλά προκαλεί περίεργα βλέμματα, οπότε καλύτερα να ρωτήσετε σε φαρμακείο ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ! Επίσης στο google μπορείτε να βρείτε πολλά "how to"  :Wink: )LOGO, αλλά αφήνει λευκό "κάψιμο" κοντά στο σημείο της κόλλησης.

----------


## Phatt

Στεργιο, πολυ ωραια δουλεια ρε μαγκα, αξιος!

Δε μου λες ρε φιλε, τα "μπαλλακια" που εβαλες επανω στους λεβιεδες απο που ειναι;

Να ξερεις, οτι εχεις κανει να σε φθονουν οι απανταχου εξωμοιωτακηδες!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Δε μου λες ρε φιλε, τα "μπαλλακια" που εβαλες επανω στους λεβιεδες απο που ειναι;



Πατέντα 4ΤW!!!!!

Τα "knobs" είναι από πόμολα ντουλάπας! Αγορασμένα από την Αθηνάς, στο Μοναστηράκι (Αθήνα). Τα είχα ξαναχρησιμοποιήσει παλιότερα για την πρώτη μου κονσόλα (φτιαγμένη από ένα κανιβαλισμένο τροφοδοτικό ΗΥ  :Lol: ...)

  



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια! :Blush:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Πριν 2 βδομάδες τελείωσα και τα πετάλια μου (rudder pedals) τα οποία δεν πρόλαβα να τα φωτογραφίσω σωστά, λόγω του τρεξίματος της εξεταστικής.. Θα τα "ανεβάσω" σωστά και νοικοκυρεμένα μόλις τα βάψω (σκούρα πράσινα, με εφέ "παλιώματος")..





ΥΓ: Αν υπάρχουν φανατικοί simmers που να ενδιαφέρονται, ας το "φωνάξουνε" εδώ, να τα ανεβάσω όλα όσα έχω κάνει.. Είναι ανεβασμένα και στο Miskatonic Institute of Technology (το blog μου)..

----------


## sv9cvk

Τωρα παρε εναν προτζεκτορα και φτιαξε το κοκπιτ κλεισε τα φωτα κλπ κλπ :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

Στέργιε !!!!!, δεν έχω λόγια ...

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Εξαιρετική φάση ο projectorας, αλλά ακριβή!

Δουλεύω τώρα να φτιάξω εκείνον τον προτζέκτορα από παλίά LCD οθόνη, αλλά δεν βρίσκω καμία φτηνή......

Για να ελέγχω το κεφάλι του πιλότου στο παιχνίδι, χρησιμοποιώ head tracker μέσω webcam. Διαβάζει συνεχώς την θέση 3 IR LEDs που έχω τοποθετημένα στα headphones μου και μεταφράζει τις κινήσεις του δικού μου κεφαλιού, σε κινήσεις του "εικονικού κεφαλιού του πιλότου"...
Λογισμικό από Freetrack. Photos:
 

Χαίρομαι πολύ που υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα λόγια σας. 

Αν υπάρχουν simmers που ενδιαφέρονται ΚΑΙ επιτρέπεται από τους συντονιστές ευχαρίστως να τα "ανεβάσω" στις κατασκευές. (Ρωτάω "Επιτρέπεται" για να μην ξεφύγει η θεματολογία του φόρουμ...)

----------


## gsmaster

Πλάκα κάνεις, φυσικά και ανέβασέ το!
 εγώ πάντως ξέρω κανα-δυο αεροπλανάκηδες εδώ μέσα.... ονόματα δε λέμε καταστάσεις δεν θίγουμε.... ας φανερωθούν!

----------


## jim.ni

νομίζω αξίζει να τα βλέπει κάποιος ακόμα και αν δεν ασχοληθεί.

πριν από αρκετά χρόνια έπαιζα οτιδήποτε είχε να κάνει με αεροπλάνα.
αγαπημένο μου ήταν το falcon 4 (F16) και είχα μια τρελή ιδέα  :Σκέψη:  που φυσικά ποτέ δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε για πάρα πολλούς λόγους. 
ήθελα να συνδέσω γύρο μου πολλές οθόνες (10-15LCD), μια για κάθε
θέση του κεφαλιού, και να φτιάξω έτσι ένα κοκπιτ

κάτι  σαν αυτό  σε ποιο.....

----------


## Phatt

Εεεετσι....  Αυτες ειναι δουλειες.Εαν και εχω σταματησει να ασχολουμε με τους εξωμοιωτες ακριβως για αυτον τον λογο, δηλαδη χανουν πολυ απο την ουσια τους εαν δεν εχεις τον εξοπλισμο, αλλα κερδιζουν τοσο παρα πολυ οταν τον εχεις!

Ωραια και τα πενταλ με το καλο να τα συμμορφωσεις και να τα δουμε ολοκληρωμενα.Το head tracker το ξερω και γω, ειναι καλη φαση αλλα πρεπει να ξερεις ποια παιχνιδια το σηκωνουν για να μην το παρεις τζαμπα...Ειναι πολυ χρησιμο ακομα και σε πολεμικα παιχνιδια δρασης πρωτου προσωπου που παιζω εγω, κατα καποιο τροπο "μπαινεις μεσα"...Παντα αξιος!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Τα έγραψα αναλυτικότερα στην *"Παρουσίαση Κατασκευών"*:* http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=45920*

Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλα...(Rudder Pedals, Head-Tracking, Voice commands)

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Το head tracker το ξερω και γω, ειναι καλη φαση αλλα πρεπει να ξερεις ποια παιχνιδια το σηκωνουν για να μην το παρεις τζαμπα...Ειναι πολυ χρησιμο ακομα και σε πολεμικα παιχνιδια δρασης πρωτου προσωπου που παιζω εγω, κατα καποιο τροπο "μπαινεις μεσα"...Παντα αξιος!



Το Head tracking γίνεται μέσω wiimote, και ιδιοκατασκευή των IR LED. ΚΟΣΤΟΣ: 43€!! Και όχι 150€ που ζητάει το TrackIR.....  :Tongue2: 
Μπορείς να κάνεις και εξομοίωση κίνησης ποντικιού, οπότε λειτουργεί σε πρακτικά ΟΛΕΣ τις εφαρμογές (όχι μόνο παιχνίδια)...Που να με δείς να διαβάζω, αλλάζοντας σελίδα κουνώντας το κεφάλι!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα σχόλια!

----------


## lordi

Όταν λες κουνάει το κεφάλι ο πιλότος στο παιχνίδι τι εννοείς!?! Είχε το παιχνίδι τέτοια δυνατότητα από πριν ή moda δικιά σου είναι?!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Όταν λες κουνάει το κεφάλι ο πιλότος στο παιχνίδι τι εννοείς!?! Είχε το παιχνίδι τέτοια δυνατότητα από πριν ή moda δικιά σου είναι?!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AO0F5sLdVM"]YouTube - TrackIR Explained[/ame]





> Μπορείς να κάνεις και εξομοίωση κίνησης ποντικιού, οπότε λειτουργεί σε πρακτικά ΟΛΕΣ τις εφαρμογές (όχι μόνο παιχνίδια)...Που να με δείς να διαβάζω, αλλάζοντας σελίδα κουνώντας το κεφάλι!!
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα σχόλια!

----------


## jim.ni

:W00t:  έχω πάθει ζημιά! ωραίο αυτό με τα ir led  αλλά δεν είναι λίγο σπαστικό
να γυρνάς το κεφάλι δεξιά και τα μάτια αριστερά για να βλέπεις την οθόνη?
με οθόνες σαν γυαλιά ώμος θα ήταν πραγματική εικονική πραγματικότητα
(τι είπα πάλι  :Lol: )
έχουμε σχέδιο για το IR?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> έχουμε σχέδιο για το IR?



3 IR LEDs (Osram SFH485P)
50-70mA @ 1.5V για το καθένα.
Wizard για την κατασκευή του IR module: http://www.free-track.net/english/hardware/calcled/

Περιληπτικά:
Για USB τροφοδοσία: 


Για μπαταρίες/τροφοδοτικό:


Το tracker που πρέπει να κατασκευαστεί θα πρέπει να υπακούει χοντρικά σε αυτά:
 

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο επίσημο site: *Freetrack* 
*Software*: http://forum.free-track.net/index.php?showtopic=455
*Hardware*: http://forum.free-track.net/index.php?showtopic=413

----------


## jim.ni

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε. απ οτι καταλαβα πρέπει να φτιάξω ενα...σαν αυτό
που έχεις στην φώτο με τα 3 led (που θα βρω τέτοια στην Ελλάδα?),
και όλα τ'αλλα θα γίνουν με την κάμερα και το software?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Δημήτρη, δεν είναι ανάγκη να το βρεις Ελλάδα...Ψάξε στο ΕΒΑΥ! 
Εγώ, το βρήκα:
- στην RS: http://gr.rs-online.com/web/search/s...485P&x=39&y=18 
- στην Fahrnell: http://export.farnell.com/osram/sfh4...0nm/dp/1212738

Καλά κατάλαβες για την λειτουργία. Φτιάχνεις το κλιπ για τα 3 LED και τα υπόλοιπα τα κάνει η κάμερα και το λογισμικό.

----------


## jim.ni

http://www.darlas.gr/comersus/store/...searchItem.asp  :Smile: 

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ


(αναμένω με αγωνία και την παρουσίαση σου για Voice command)

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> αναμένω με αγωνία και την παρουσίαση σου για Voice command



Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα που ΔΕΝ είναι κατασκευή.. Είναι απλά "hack" με τα windows...

Διάβασε εδώ για περισσότερα, από παλιότερο post, σε gaming forum:





> This is a solution for games that support in-game commands (such as quickchat, voicecommands, radiocommands, etc), which practically means EVERY GAME! 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW IT WORKS: 
> 
> It uses your Windows Speech Recognition to understand what you are saying to the microphone and if it hears something u have assigned to key combination, then it executes this particular keycombination. 
> 
> For example: when u say "exit game" the computer presses "keyboard.alt+keyboard.F4" and therefor terminates the game. 
> ...



Πηγή: http://alliedwarmachine.com/modules....857&highlight=

----------


## antonis

Πολύ καλή δουλειά.
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!

----------


## dbsjro

Να ρωτησω. Δλδ εκανες το κουτι εβαλες button/ποτενσιομετρα κτλ αλλα το καθαρα ηλεκτρονικο κομματι το εκανε ο BU.., κατι σωστα?
Γιατι δν θελω εξομοιωση αλλα να ξερω πως δινεις εντολες κ καταλαβαινει ο υπολογιστης

----------


## edgar

Φοβερή η δουλεια σου! Πολυ ωραιο αισθητικα! Αυτο δινει μια πολυ καλη ιδεα, κατι αντιστοιχο για  arcade stick.Προφανως με το BUO836 γινεται μια χαρα η δουλεια ε? Μηπως εχεις φωτογραφιες απο την διασυνδεση/κατι να διαβασουμε περεταιρω επι της συγκεκριμενης διεπαφης? 
Και μια τελευταια ερωτηση:μηπως υπαρχει καποια φωτο με την τοποθετηση των led μεσα στο case? ετσι απο περιεργεια

και παλι μπραβο

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Να ρωτησω. Δλδ εκανες το κουτι εβαλες button/ποτενσιομετρα κτλ αλλα το καθαρα ηλεκτρονικο κομματι το εκανε ο BU.., κατι σωστα?
> Γιατι δν θελω εξομοιωση αλλα να ξερω πως δινεις εντολες κ καταλαβαινει ο υπολογιστης







> Φοβερή η δουλεια σου! Πολυ ωραιο αισθητικα! Αυτο δινει μια πολυ καλη ιδεα, κατι αντιστοιχο για  arcade stick.Προφανως με το BUO836 γινεται μια χαρα η δουλεια ε? Μηπως εχεις φωτογραφιες απο την διασυνδεση/κατι να διαβασουμε περεταιρω επι της συγκεκριμενης διεπαφης? 
> Και μια τελευταια ερωτηση:μηπως υπαρχει καποια φωτο με την τοποθετηση των led μεσα στο case? ετσι απο περιεργεια
> 
> και παλι μπραβο




H διεπαφή με τον ΗΥ γίνεται με τον BU0836. Ο μΕ αναγνωρίζεται ως ένα καινούργιο χειριστήριο παιχνιδιών ("Game controller") στο Control Panel των Win. 
Διαβάζει 36 ψηφιακές εισόδους και 8 αναλογικές (με 10bit　ανάλυση). Το ήθελα σε USB και ο BU0836 κάνει εκπληκτική δουλειά για λίγα λεφτά! Η συνδεσμολογία του είναι εκπληκτικά απλή και μπορείτε να βρείτε οδηγίες στο επίσημο *site: 
http://www.lbodnar.dsl.pipex.com/joystick/index.html*.  







Ο BU0836　είναι πολύ βολικός για οποιαδήποτε χρήση. Έχω δεί να οδηγείται ρομποτικός βραχίωνας μέσω MATLAB. Εγώ ο ίδιος το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει για να διαβάζω απευθείας σε MATLAB επιταχύνσεις από επιταχυνσιόμετρα συνδεδεμένα σε αυτοκίνητο, με 250Hz δειγματοληψία.



*
Υπάρχουν και άλλες 3 εκδόσεις του BU0836:*

*Ulta Precision 12-bit BU0836A
*


*Load cell interface BU0836-LC
***


*12-bit, no-solder terminals BU0836X
*






> μηπως υπαρχει καποια φωτο με την τοποθετηση των led μεσα στο case? ετσι απο περιεργεια



Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν έχω φωτογραφική μηχανή! Για να τις βγάλω αυτές, δανείστηκα μια, την οποία επέστρεψα.... Η τοποθέτηση ήταν πολύ απλή. "Έστρωσα" την LED-ταινία μέσα στο κουτί, με τα φωτάκια προς τα πάνω. Για να καλύψω όλο τον χώρο, τα έβαλα σαν "φιδάκια", με πολλά ζιγκ-ζαγκ, και τα σταθεροποίησα με αυτοκόλλητη ταινία διπλής όψης.. Αυτά..

----------


## edgar

κατατοπιστικοτατος! ευχαριστω!

----------


## stelios2000

φτιαχνω cockpit για το DCS: Black Shark

ολες τις καρτες τις αγοραζω απο εδω

http://www.opencockpits.com/catalog/...ards-c-21.html

να σε ρωτησω μιας και εχεις εμπειρια.....ειμαι στο σταδιο να φτιαξω το joystick αλλα και τις μανετες....τι ποτενσιομετρα χρησιμοποιησες?
εννοω τι ευαισθησιας καθως οι καρτες που εχω παρει θελουν μονο 10KΩ και αν μπορεις να μου πεις απο που τις αγορασες.
ευχαριστω
Στελιος

Υ.Γ. δειτε εδω σε τι επιπεδο εχουν φτασει ορισμενοι (με πολλους συνεργαζομαι-ειδικα με τον πρωτο)
http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=27270
http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=41358
http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=36689
http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=28018

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ορίστε φωτογραφίες τις πεταλιέρας! Τελικά δεν πάω για βάψιμο, αφού μου φάνηκε πολύ φτηνό το αποτέλεσμα με το spray που δοκίμασα....

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]



----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστώ τον επιβλέποντα καθηγητή μου Ν.Π.Πετρόπουλο, χωρίς την βοήθεια του οποίου στο μηχανουργείο, δεν θα μπορούσα να τα κατασκευάσω όλα αυτά.. Ένα Dremmelάκι έχω ο καημένος στο φοιτητικό μου σπίτι  LOOOL!!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> φτιαχνω cockpit για το DCS: Black Shark
> 
> ολες τις καρτες τις αγοραζω απο εδω
> 
> http://www.opencockpits.com/catalog/...ards-c-21.html
> 
> να σε ρωτησω μιας και εχεις εμπειρια.....ειμαι στο σταδιο να φτιαξω το joystick αλλα και τις μανετες....τι ποτενσιομετρα χρησιμοποιησες?
> εννοω τι ευαισθησιας καθως οι καρτες που εχω παρει θελουν μονο 10KΩ και αν μπορεις να μου πεις απο που τις αγορασες.
> ευχαριστω
> Στελιος



Εγώ χρησιμοποίησα αυτά:


Πολύ φτηνά (1.20€) από το μαγαζί της γειτονιάς μου, το οποίο είναι η Νεα Ηλεκτρονική (Ιλίσια 210-7793051)

Για την κονσόλα και τα aileron / elevator trims χρησιμοποίησα πολύστροφα ποτενσιόμετρα των 100ΚΩ από την ALPS, δες αριστερά, τα μπλε:

Ήταν πιο ακριβά (~3€ από την RS HELLAS) αλλά είχαν εκπληκτικά διαφορετική αίσθηση, τα συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα ..

Πάρα πολύ καλή η δουλειά των Ρώσων για το Black Shark! Μακάρι να υπήρχε τόσο χρήμα για το κάνω τόσο "ρεαλιστικό" το cockpit μου!

Σου εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχία!!

----------


## VaGyver

Παιδιά. ξέρετε κανένα μαγαζί που να πουλάει plexiglass να μου πείτε?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

PLEXIGLASS:
Παναγιωτόπουλος Ηλίας,
210 2530715, Κάτω Πατήσια

Αλλά όπου και να πάς στο κέντρο, Αθηνάς/Ευριπίδου θα βρείς..

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Νέο βίντεο, με πραγματικό ήχο (γιατί μου ζητήθηκε έτσι, ώστε να παρουσιάζεται σωστά η λειτουργία της):
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ4bmXHg69g"]YouTube - Flight Console in DEMO flight with IL-2 Sturmovik[/ame]

----------


## lordi

Κανένα simulator με πολεμικά αεροπλάνα ξέρεις? Πολεμικά καινούρια όμως όχι από παγκόσμιο πόλεμο κλπ αλλά του στυλ F16 κλπ!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

" LOCK ON "!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lock_On:_Modern_Air_Combat

----------


## jim.ni

και αν θελεις κατι ποιο αμερικάνικο usaf demo: http://download.cnet.com/Jane-s-USAF...-10033058.html
ψάξε και το open falcon 4.5 (και τα δύο είναι παλιά αλλά καλά και παίζουν τέλια μέχρι XP, vista δεν δοκίμασα)

----------


## jim.ni

Stergios έκανα ένα δοκιμαστικό freeTrack με 3 κόκκινα led και δουλεύει, 
κόστος τσάμπα  :Smile:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ JIM!
με κάμερα ή wiimote?

Εγώ έχω περάσει από όλα τα στάδια  :Lol:  !!

   

Τώρα είμαι στην φάση τροφοδοσίας από USB και υπερελαφρών κατασκευών!

----------


## jim.ni

μια αρχαία webcam creative (ούτε οδηγούς για xp δεν έχει  :Lol: )

----------


## Stefanos_LASERMARK

> Το αρχείο το πήγα στην Lasermark σε μορφή .AI, το οποίο είναι το στάνταρ του Adobe Illustrator. Η καλύτερη λύση είναι να το σχεδιάσεις σε Autocad (*.dxf) ή Correl Draw, οπότε θα γλυτώσεις χρόνο από οποιαδήποτε μετατροπή.
> 
> Για την διευκόλυνση όλων:
> 
>   οι *οπές* σχεδιασμένες με περίγραμμα *κόκκινο*, με την πιό λεπτή γραμμή και εσωτερικό *διαφανές*.οι *χαράξεις* σχεδιασμένες με *πράσινο*Τα υπόλοιπα με μαύρο.
> Τα όσα λέω είναι βέβαια βασισμένα στην προσωπική μου εμπειρία, καλύτερα να πάρετε τηλέφωνο στην Lasermark, ήταν εξυπηρετικότατοι κ ευγενικότατοι μαζί μου.







> Πρίν μερικούς μήνες θέλησα να φτιάξω μια κονσόλα για τον εξομοιωτή πτήσεών μου, η οποία θα είχε όλα τα κουμπιά που θα χρησιμοποιώ, όμορφα και νοικοκυρεμένα. 
> 
> Για διεπαφή με το PC χρησιμοποίησα ένα usb-microcontroller (BUO836) για έλεγχο των 8 αναλογικών αξόνων και των 36 ψηφιακών πλήκτρων. 
> 
> Την κονσόλα την σχεδίασα στο πρόγραμμα που είχα τότε το PC, το Adobe Illustrator (αργότερα και στο Autocad) και έστησα την κονσόλα σε 3Δ για να δώ τι κουτί μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω.
> 
> Ψάχνοντας αρκετά τα έτοιμα κουτιά κονσόλας, απογοητεύτηκα αφού οι κεκλιμένες κονσόλες που βρήκα, κόστιζαν περίπου 100€ με επιπλέον όλα τα έξοδα κοπής / τρυπών για τα κουμπιά. Για να γίνει όπως το ήθελα και με τον δικό μου σχεδιάσμό, έψαξα στο google και βρήκα laser στην Αθήνα. Πήγα αγόρασα ρετάλι Plexiglas και βινύλιο από το κέντρο και πήγα να μου τα κόψουν με το laser. To αποτέλεσμα:
> 
>     
> ...




 Φίλε Στέργιο,

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια και κάνω αυτή την παράθεση όχι για λόγους διαφήμισης αλλά για να διευκρινίσω ότι αν και είσαι φοιτητής είχαμε άψογη συνεργασία στην εκτέλεση της όλης κατασκευής σου βάζοντας τα γυαλιά σε πολλούς έμπειρους μηχανολόγους που έχω συνεργαστεί τα τελευταία χρόνια με τα άψογα και καλομελετημένα σχέδιά σου τόσο για την κοπή όσο και για την χάραξη. Όταν μου έστειλες τα αρχεία δεν πίστευα ότι αυτή η κατασκευή είχε σχεδιαστεί από έναν φοιτητή και δεν θα ξεχάσω όταν τελειώσαμε την κατεργασία και μοντάραμε την κονσόλα που δεν υπήρχε ούτε ένα σφάλμα εφαρμογής!
Σου εύχομαι η επόμενη δουλειά που θα μου φέρεις να κατεργαστώ να είναι από την πρώτη σου επαγγελματική πλέον δραστηριότητα σαν επαγγελματίας πτυχιούχος μηχανολόγος.

Να είσαι πάντα καλά, εύχομαι σύντομα να σε δω στο εργαστήριό μου για καφέ και φυσικά να έχεις στην τσέπη και το πτυχίο σου!

Στέφανος

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Στέφανε, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια! Ανυπομονώ να τα πούμε! Και μάλλον η επόμενη συνάντηση θα είναι πάλι στο εργαστήριο για κοπή! Έχω πράγμα στα σκαριά!  :Biggrin: 
Δυστυχώς θα σου έρθω χωρίς πτυχίο ...ακόμα.

----------


## Stefanos_LASERMARK

> Στέφανε, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια! Ανυπομονώ να τα πούμε! Και μάλλον η επόμενη συνάντηση θα είναι πάλι στο εργαστήριο για κοπή! Έχω πράγμα στα σκαριά! 
> Δυστυχώς θα σου έρθω χωρίς πτυχίο ...ακόμα.




ΟΚ Στέργιο, τα λέμε από κοντά.

----------

